# قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف



## REDEMPTION (27 يونيو 2008)

*+

 لا اعلم اى الاقسام مناسب لهذه القصة و لكني وجدت ان افضل مكان لها هو هنا فى قسم منتدى الاسرة المسيحية .. فهي رسالة لكل اسرة مسيحية 

لنقرأ سوياً ما جاء فى اخبار الحوادث اليوم 27 / 6 / 2008 بجريدة المصري اليوم 

 موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف

                      كتب                                   عمر الشيخ                                ٢٧/٦/٢٠٠٨تخلصت موظفة «٣٥ سنة» من حياتها وحالة الاكتئاب التي أصابتها عقب وفاة زوجها في انفجار إسطوانة بوتاجاز قبل ٣ شهور، ربطت حبلاً في سقف الغرفة وصنعت لنفسها مشنقة بعد أن أغلقت الغرفة الموجود بها ابنتاها.. ولم تنس أن تترك لهما رسالة قالت فيها: «قررت التخلص من حياتي، لأنني لم أستطع أن أعيش بدون زوجي.. رحيله عن الدنيا ترك فراغا كبيراً لم أستطع العيش معكما بدونه.. لكم الله من بعد رحيلنا ويجمع بيننا الله قريبا».. وأنهت الزوجة المنتحرة رسالتها إلي ابنتيها.. اطلب منكما السماح» الواقعة شهدها حي الغمراوي بمدينة بني سويف.
تلقي اللواء سمير عوض، مدير أمن بني سويف إخطارا من العميد طه يونس، مأمور قسم بني سويف، بمصرع موظفة داخل منزلها بحي الغمراوي دلت تحريات العميد السيد جادالحق، مدير البحث الجنائي، أن الموظفة المجني عليها صفاء فريد أصيبت بحالة اكتئاب وحالة نفسية بعد فراق زوجها، الذي لقي مصرعه إثر انفجار أنبوبة بوتاجاز في منزله قبل ٣ شهور، وعندما ساءت أحوالها فكرت في التخلص من حياتها، فعلقت حبلاً في سقف الغرفة وشنقت نفسها ليلاً بعد نوم ابنتيها وتركت رسالة تحمل مضمون الانتحار لعدم قدرتها علي المعيشة دون زوجها.
أمر المستشار أشرف عبدالرحمن، مدير نيابة بني سويف، بانتداب مفتش الصحة، وأكد في تقريره أن الوفاة نتيجة اسفكسيا الخنق، وأن الضحية، انتحرت وصرحت النيابة بدفن الجثة.

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=110983
 
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

يااااااااااه...

معقول فى حب يوصل للدرجة دى فى وقتنا ده !! 

شكراااا ليك يا أستاذنا ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *يااااااااااه...
> 
> معقول فى حب يوصل للدرجة دى فى وقتنا ده !!
> 
> شكراااا ليك يا أستاذنا *​


*

العفو يا مرمورتنا 

طبعاً هذا الحب لا يقاس إطلاقاً بحب الله لنا و إخلاءه لذاته آخذاً صورة عبد .. و لكن الحب في ذاته هو تضحية .. يضحى فيه كل طرف فى سبيل اسعاد الآخر بما يرضى الله .. 

لو عرف العالم معنى كلمة " حب " لتغير حاله بزاوية 180 درجة .. ولو عرف كل المتزوجين و المقبلين على الزواج معنى الحب .. و كيف يحب .. و ما نوع العلاقة التى تربطه بزوجته .. كيف يتعامل معها .. ما الذي تحتاجه .. يفهمها .. يقدرها .. لتغير حال كل الاسر ..

هذه الموظفة بالرغم من خطيتها لانها إنتحرت و رفضت عطية الله لها و هي نعمة الحياة .. الا انني لم استطيع ان امنع نفسي من التأثر و الاعجاب الشديد بهذا الحب .. 

فعلا هو حب نادر فى زمننا هذا ..

و لكن هذا النوع من الحب موجود .. لا يزال موجود .. 

*


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

ياااااااااا على الحب الرائع

ميرسى خالص لحضرتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*



redemption قال:


> *
> 
> العفو يا مرمورتنا
> 
> ...



كلامك حضرتك جميييييل جدا 

وأنا عارفة ان الحب ده ميجييش حاجة من حب ربنا لينا 

وان فى سبيل حبه بذل أبنه الوحيد ليفدينا 

بس حقيقى القصة دى مؤثرة جدااااا 

لان صعب نلاقى حب زى ده موجود فى زمن أصبحت المادة فيه قبل اى شىء 

للآسف....​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

هو ده الحب الحقيقى

لما يكونوا الزوجين متفاهمبن وبيحبوا بعض

صعب اى طرف يعيش بدون الاخر

بس البنات برضه حرام يعيشوا بدون ام واب

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك على القصه المؤثره

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sony_33 (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

يا عمى
اكيد انتحرت علشان مش حتلاقى تاكل من بعده
ههههههههههههههههههههه
 هو فى حب كدة دة كان زمان​


----------



## emy (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

_بس ده مش حب ده جنان _
_ايه ذنب بناتها يعنى _​


----------



## sameh7610 (27 يونيو 2008)

*اولاً احب اشكرك على تعبك ونقلك لهذة القصة

وثانياً انا رأى ان زى محضرتك قولت

طبعاً هذا الحب لا يقاس إطلاقاً بحب الله لنا و إخلاءه لذاته آخذاً صورة عبد ..

ولكن رأى الشخصى انها انتهكت حق ليس من حقها وهو انها رفضت الحياة الذى اعطاها الله لها

وهذه اكبر خطية من وجهة نظرى انه حب اعمى اعماها عن محبة الله لها وعن ماذا فعل من اجلها

وهذا ومن وجهة نظرى انا الخاطى

صلى من اجلى​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

*هى فعلا قصة جميلة جدا

وصعب ان يكون فى محبة كدة

طبعا غير محبة ربنا وتجسدة وتالمة عنا

بس انا شايفة انها انانية

لان بناتها هايعيشوا ازاى من غير اب او ام

ميرسى كتير على القصة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

*+

بالتأكيد أن الحب الذي يؤدى الى هذه النتيجة لا يرضي الله أبداً ..

فهى أولاً أزهقت روحها بيدها و بذلك رفضت عطية الله لها و هي نعمة الحياة ..

و ثانياً لم تفكر في بناتها - بالرغم من أن الله هو من يعول - و فكرت فى حياتها التى اصبحت مستحيلة بعد رحيل شريك العمر  ..

و ثالثاً ماتت و هي مسلمة .. فخسرت أبديتها حتى لو لم تنتحر و ماتت موت طبيعي ..

و لكن ذلك الخب دون تلك الخطايا مجتمعه .. هو  حب يستحق الاعجاب و الوقوف عنده كثيراً ..

فلا اعتقد ان سبب إنتحارها هو الظروف الاقتصادية التى ستمر بها .. فهي موظفة .. وهو حتماً كان موظف .. و له معاش بعد وفاته .. كما ان رسالتها لا توحي بانها انتحرت هروباً من الظروف الاقتصادية ..

اراه حب عميق .. و لكنه يفتقر الى أهم شىء فى الحب ..  العقل 
*


----------



## هشام الشويكي (28 يونيو 2008)

redemption قال:


> *+
> 
> لا اعلم اى الاقسام مناسب لهذه القصة و لكني وجدت ان افضل مكان لها هو هنا فى قسم منتدى الاسرة المسيحية .. فهي رسالة لكل اسرة مسيحية
> 
> ...



الموت والحياة بيد الرب فلا يجوز أَنْ يعجل الإنسان موته قبل المشيئة الإلهية ، املأ قلبك بالإيمان تنجو من الإكتئاب والفراغ ، أرجو من الله أن يعفو عن هذه السيدة الفاضلة . 


فليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة ... وليتك ترضى والأنام غضاب
وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر ... وبيني وبين العالمين خراب
إذا صح منك الود فالكل هين ... وكل الذي فوق التراب تراب


----------



## الحانوتى (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*



redemption قال:


> *+
> 
> لا اعلم اى الاقسام مناسب لهذه القصة و لكني وجدت ان افضل مكان لها هو هنا فى قسم منتدى الاسرة المسيحية .. فهي رسالة لكل اسرة مسيحية
> 
> ...






*يا جماعه المراة دى حبة حب حقيقى كانت تحب زوجها ولفراقه لم تسطتع بسبب انه فارقها الحياة شنقت نفسها لكى تهب اليه تاركها بنتها فى بيتها 
ولكن ماذا نقول نحن لانفسنا
ماذا نتكلم بداخلنا
ماذا نشعر بداخلنا 
بعدما قرأنا هذه المقال(الموضوع)
بمجرد حبها لزوجة شنقت نفسها
فاى حب  يستحق هذه التضحية
ففى حب اعظم من هذا بذل نفسه من اجلى واجلكم
سيقى الذبحى مثل حملا
شال الصيب وطعن بالحربه وبثق عليه وجدل ولبس إكليل من الشوك فوق رأسه
انه ربى واللهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
ماذا نعطية نحن من الذى اعطاه لنا
لا شئ
فأعظم حب الله لنا
حب الله للانسان
الذى جبنا وخلقنا ووضعنا فى فردوس النعيم 
هذا اعظم حب 

صلولى وسمحونى​*


----------



## فونتالولو (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك علي القصه الجميله ديه
هو حرام البنتين بس ياريت كل الناس يكون عندها حب واخلاص كده_


----------



## ميرنا (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

بس دى انانية مش حب انا فاهمة اللى عجبكم حاجة واحده انها حبت جوزها اوى فى زمن بنفتقد فى كل معانى الحب بس ظلمت ولادها لانها فكرت فى اللى فات على الرغم انى اللى جاى ممكن يشغلها وهتنسى لانى دى طبيعة الانسان صحيح مش هتنسى بسهولة ولا هتنسى اصلا بس الصدمة هتخف وربنا هيصبرها مهما كانت درجة حبها ليه مشكلتنا اننا بنعيش فى امبارح مش انهرده ولا بكرة دى بتوجع اكتر وبتصعب كل حاجة بس احنا فعلا فى زمن بيفتقد الحب بكل معانية زى اللى بيدور على ابرة فى كوم قش هو دا الحب الابرة ومين يلاقيها ​


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

*ياااة *
*اول مرة اعرف انى معرفش اى حاجة عن الحب *
*ولا بحب من اصل*
*دى ناس بجد مقدرش اوصفها من جمال وحب صادق حقيقى*
*ربنا يرحمها *
*شكرا على الخبر اخى العزيز*​


----------



## beso0o (30 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع جميل  
بس لو كل واحد اتعلم منها معنى الحب وعمل زيها  
مكنش فى ناس موجوده على الارض دلوقتى 
رايى الشخصى :  انها لو بتحبه بجد كانت كملت الطريق وربت ولادها احسن تربيه 
خسرت جوزها اه بس  كسبت نفسها  وفرحت ببناتها 
لكن كدا  خسرت  جوزها ونفسها  وبناتها اللى هيتشردوا  ويشحتوا من بعدها 
ربنا يحافظ على بناتها    
ومنها لله   :11azy:   :11azy:   :11azy:
وميرسى ع الموضوع الشيق يا  Redemption*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: قمة الحب : موظفة تنتحر حزناً علي وفاة زوجها في بني سويف*

- هذا ما يسمى الحب الحقيقي 
- بالطبع ما فعلته خطأ فادح من الناحية الدينية (تغضب الله) ومن الناحية الانسانية (تركت بناتها وقتلت نفس )
- ولكن القرار الذى أخذته لم تفكر فية وتُقدر العواقب الدينية والانسانية بل كان القرار تحت تأثير الصدمة الشديدة + الاحباط الشديد بالتالى توقع ان تفعل اى شىء.


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أغسطس 2022)

*قمة الحب !! دا الواحد لأنه ماكانش أب كان فاقد أمور كتير أوي .. قمة الأنانية وليس الحب*


----------

